# Closest Stadiums



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Liverpool 

Goodison Park (above) , Anfield Road (under)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belgrade (Beograd)*

Stadion FK Partizan (above) , 

Stadion Crvena Zvezda (under)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*London*

left : Emirates stadium (New Arsenal Stadium)

right: Highbury stadium (Old Arsenal Stadium) ... now demolished


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cracow (Krakow , Poland)*

Cracovia Stadium (above)

Wisla Stadium (under)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Durban*

Moses Mabhida Stadium (above)

ABSA Stadium (under)


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Dundee*

Dens Park (blue roof) , Tannadice Park (white roof)


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Independiente ( red ) and Racing Club ( oval ) in Buenos Aires.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Trent Bridge, The City Ground and Meadow Lane


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Nottingham*

Notts County’s Meadow Lane (above)

Nottingham Forest’s City Ground (under)


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Liverpool*

Liverpool’s Anfield Road (above) 

Everton’s Goodison Park (under)


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Barcelona*

Camp Nou and Mini Estadi


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Kaftatzoglio and Toumpa stadium in Thessaloniki.








A third one, Harilaou stadium is on the right, not seen here, same distance between them.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Avellaneda (Argentina)*

Estadio Libertadores de America (left)

Estadio Presidente Peron (right)


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

Signal Iduna Park an Stadion Rote Erde


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Kauffman and Arrowhead Stadiums (Truman Sports Complex), Kansas City


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Melbourne*

Telstra Dome , MCG , AAMI Park Stadium (Rectangular Stadium)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

KingmanIII said:


> Kauffman and Arrowhead Stadiums (Truman Sports Complex), Kansas City


----------



## Inferious (May 30, 2009)

Philadelphia Sports Complex
Clockwise from top right: Citizens Bank Park (Phillies), Lincoln Financial Field (Eagles), Wells Fargo Center (76ers, Flyers), the Spectrum (razed in 2011), and Veterans Stadium (demolished in 2004)


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Houston

Reliant and the Astrodome


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think you can get any closer together than the Millennium Stadium and Cardiff Arms Park:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sunderland (England) , Roker Park and the SoL (Stadium of Light)*


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

^^^^ WOW Forgot how ugly Roker Park was.


----------



## jwmann2 (Nov 13, 2011)

KingmanIII said:


> Kauffman and Arrowhead Stadiums (Truman Sports Complex), Kansas City


Kauffman Stadium is beautiful. The fountains in center field are classic. You can also see the crown shaped scoreboard in center field from the highway.
Arrowhead stadium is the 4th largest nfl stadium.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Warsaw (Poland)*

above : Pepsi Arena

under : Stadion Narodowy


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Red Star stadium on the right - Partizan Fc stadium on left - old pic


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

Estadio Jalisco (Soccer: Atlas F.C and Leones Negros UDG) and Plaza de Toros Nuevo Progreso (Bullfight) in Guadalajara, Mexico.


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

adeaide said:


>


No, this is Cardiff i think!


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Perhaps it'd be a stretch to call either of these "stadiums", but yesterday I was driving past and noticed these two semi-pro teams in Bedford.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

*MCG and AAMI Park*










MCG (right) and AAMI Park (left)

In between them are Rod Laver Arena & Hisense Arena


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

sgroutage said:


> No, this is Cardiff i think!


It sure is but only one of these venues still exists.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Göteborg (Sweden)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gelsenkirchen (Germany)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Solna (Sweden)*


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.cumbria.gov.uk/Images/6088-001_tcm31-258047.jpg

Workington AFC (centre) and Workington Town RLFC (left)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cardiff (Wales) Millenium Stadium & Swalec Stadium*


----------



## Lightspeed Champion (Oct 24, 2010)

KC Stadium and The Boulevard, Hull, England.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

How about 3 large indoor arenas in 1 neighborhood with no real tenants... Downtown Kansas City, MO. 
1. Kemper is never used, former home to NHL/NBA
2. Municipal get used for roller derby and high school graduations, former home to UMKC and NBA
3. Sprint center, one of busiest arenas in world for concerts, home to AFL team, AEG promised a NBA or NHL team to city when it approved arena but has yet to produce a team.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Malmoe (Sweden)*


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

adeaide said:


>


3 Stadiums in this picture


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

gabrielbabb said:


> Cruz Azul Stadium and Bulls Ring


What's the capacity of this arena?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Paris* Parc des Princes & Stade Jean Bouin


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

ok, we have a winner. Closer than that only if roofs actually TOUCHED each other.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Headingley Stadium*



















Hopefully the shared main stand will one day be redeveloped.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

are these entirely different clubs or it´s two stadiums belonging to the same club but each stadium destined to a particular different sport?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> *are these entirely different clubs* or it´s two stadiums belonging to the same club but each stadium destined to a particular different sport?


Yeah, different clubs. Leeds Rhinos (Rugby League) and Leeds Carnegie (Rugby Union) share one stadium, whilst Yorkshire County Cricket Club use the other.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

RMB2007 said:


> Yeah, different clubs. Leeds Rhinos (Rugby League) and Leeds Carnegie (Rugby Union) share one stadium, whilst Yorkshire County Cricket Club use the other.


which of the examples in this thread are from stadiums used for the SAME sport?

I guess there is no rivalry between Carnegie and Rhinos... 

But what about ultra close stadiums where there is a strong rivalry between supporters of each club?

I know the thread did not started by asking that specific question, but I find more interesting to know that particular instance, because of all problems that an intense rivalry can cause when two stadiums are right next to each other.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

AcesHigh said:


> I guess there is no rivalry between Carnegie and Rhinos...


There would never be a rivalry between the two because they play different sports, a league team wouldn't play a union team. There might be dispute between the fans though over which sport is better (Its league by a mile  ).
And Rhinos get much higher attendances.


----------



## jackslapd234 (Jul 28, 2013)

do both grounds share the same concourse where they join?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Leedsrule said:


> There would never be a rivalry between the two because they play different sports


eh, I thought that was quite obvious from the way I formulated my post.

yes, there is no rivalry because it´s different sports, that´s why I want to know about neighbour stadiums that play the same sport, where in theory, there will be a rivalry between the clubs of each stadium.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

AcesHigh said:


> eh, I thought that was quite obvious from the way I formulated my post.


Sorry that wasn't clear. Some people don't understand the difference between League and Union, I thought you were one of them.

I think Dundee and Dundee United are probably the closest in the world where two top flight* teams don't share the same stadium but have stadiums close to one another. 

*Dundee sort of fluctuate between the Prem and Div 1 but the 'Dundee Derby' isn't a rarity.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Leedsrule said:


> Sorry that wasn't clear. Some people don't understand the difference between League and Union, I thought you were one of them.
> 
> I think Dundee and Dundee United are probably the closest in the world where two top flight* teams don't share the same stadium but have stadiums close to one another.
> 
> *Dundee sort of fluctuate between the Prem and Div 1 but the 'Dundee Derby' isn't a rarity.


lol, to tell the truth I don´t know the difference! I just had read it wrong! For some reason, my brain read "football league" and "rugby union"
if i had read rugby union and rugby league, i would assume it was the same sport :lol:


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

AcesHigh said:


> eh, I thought that was quite obvious from the way I formulated my post.
> 
> yes, there is no rivalry because it´s different sports, that´s why I want to know about neighbour stadiums that play the same sport, where in theory, there will be a rivalry between the clubs of each stadium.


So the Parc des Princes & Stade Jean Bouin wouldn't count be your rules either:

Parc de Princes is home to PSG Football club
Stade Jean Bouin is home to Stade Francais Rugby Union club.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Leedsrule said:


> There might be dispute between the fans though over which sport is better (Its league by a mile  ).


League is more fun to watch, Union is more fun to play.


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

AcesHigh said:


> lol, to tell the truth I don´t know the difference! I just had read it wrong! For some reason, my brain read "football league" and "rugby union"
> if i had read rugby union and rugby league, i would assume it was the same sport :lol:


But they share the same field, the other stadium is a cricket field. The same apply with other "closer stadiums", which are located in a "sport cluster".

Your question was perfect, because it's common in so many places to share a stadium with another team (i.e. AC Milan/Inter), but big teams with big stadiums next to each other, it's not common at all.

In Argentina, we have a few examples, but it's not very common because the clubs tend to represent a ward or a district, even the bigger clubs in a given city. I.e., in Córdoba, there's three big clubs: Belgrano, Instituto and Talleres. Belgrano is related to _Alberdi_, a district west of downtown, Instituto to _Alta Córdoba_, a district north of downtown, and Talleres, to _Jardín Espinoza_, a district in the south of the city. They have fans across the city, but they didn't _lose the roots_.

Our most known case is the _"Clásico de Avellaneda"_: Racing Club and Independiente. Both clubs are part of the "big five" clubs in Argentina, with fans in the entire country. There's about 200 meters between them. In the picture, Independiente's _Libertadores de América_ on the left, and Racing Club's _Presidente Perón_ on the right. (Link to Google Maps)


Another example is the _"Clásico Platense"_ between Gimnasia y Estudiantes. Their stadiums are about 400 meters away. However, Estudiantes play their games in the _Único_. I didn't get an aerial photo, but you can see their stadiums in Google Maps. New Estudiantes' _Tierra de Campeones_ stadium (under construction) westward, and Gimnasia's _Juan Carmelo Zerrillo_ eastward.

In Montevideo, Uruguay, there is two big parks with a few stadiums inside. The most known is the _Parque Batlle y Ordóñez_, home of the _Centenario_ stadium and the Central Español and Miramar Misiones fields. The last ones are less than 10 meters away... but they're more like a field with terraces than stadiums. In addition, the Nacional's _"Parque Central"_ stadium is less than a kilometer northward.

The other park is the _Parque Prado_, home of Warderers, River Plate and Bella Vista.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*NYC* Yankee Stadium & Yankee Stadium


----------



## CougarRed (May 18, 2012)

Downtown Houston:

Minute Maid Park (Astros)
Toyota Center (Rockets)
BBVA Compass Stadium (Dynamo)

In addition, the new University of Houston football stadium (and basketball arena) are just three miles away.


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

A great thread!
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

The South Philadelphia Sports Complex.
Citizens Bank Park, Lincoln Financial Field, the Wells Fargo Center and the old Spectrum, now demolished.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

New Delhi - Feroze Shah Kotla Stadium (cricket) and Ambedkar Stadium (football)


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

Notts Forrest, County ground near side of the river.
Notts County, Meadow Lane far side of the river.









Source: Lasse 1974, Wikipedia


----------

